# Merry's Halloween Costume: Applejack from My Little Pony Friendship is Magic



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Awww. That is too cute.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you very much! I'll send your compliments her way


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

love it, she looks cute in that hat


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Very cute!! :smile:


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you guys! I thought she was adorable in the hat too. Apparently she disagreed, from her constant attempts to displace it, lol
I don't know, I guess she's right. A tiara might be more suiting


----------



## randomrider92 (Jun 6, 2011)

I love it XD


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

So cute! She looks just like Apple Jack


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh my!! She is adorable! I love it!


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Nick: Hey Chip! Lookit the neat costume on that horse!

Chip: Isn't that Applejack from "My Little Pony"? So cool.

Nick: Wonder why she's all dressed up though?

Chip: Well Hallowe'en IS coming up. Humans like to dress up and stuff.

Nick: Stuff?

Chip: Yeah, little humans dress up and come here in the dark to knock on the door, and they get treats.

Nick: Hey I have an idea! Let's US dress up and go knock on the door! Then WE would get treats!

Chip: Nah, our owner doesn't dress us up for Hallowe'en anymore. 

Nick: Why not?

Chip: Well I.... erm... ate the straw hat. It was her good one too. *blush*

Nick: Oh. Bummer.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Omg I want to like this a million times over.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice! Applejack is my favorite character!

If Kates coat resembled Princess celestia's I'd make her Princess Celestia. I think I should try to dress her up as Dr. Whooves since all I'd have to do is paint the cutie mark on her flank.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

that is so adorable!  she suits the hat lol


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

lol thank you guys all so much  I'm very proud of my girl
These pictures have sort of taken off on my blog where I also posted them, they're getting really popular and I'm kind of in shock at it, lol. Went to go see the princess this morning and had to laugh cause she has no idea how famous she's getting to be! Then again I don't think her opinion of herself really could get any higher...:lol:

@Red Gate Farm that's too funny! There were many attempts made to eat this hat, in fact!
Gratefully this one was a cheap one from the Halloween store so I suppose it really is hers to do as she wants with. ...but I'd still kinda rather not have her eat it anyway, lol!

@Cory you should dress Kate up! I'd like to see it!


----------

